# Best 32" LED TV available?



## aroraanant (Jul 1, 2011)

Guys I m planning to buy a 32" LED,don't have much knowledge about them so I m here to ask u guys.
As such I don't have any exact budget but it should not be priced above 40K,guys this is the max price,if I will get a very good(damm good) LED in a budget of 20K I will buy that also.
Till now only I have shortlisted only one which seems to me the best, it is *Samsung 5 Series UA32D5000 32'' LED TV*

Plz tell me how is this one and are there any better than this.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 1, 2011)

Buy SONY BRAVIA KDL-32EX420 32'' LED TV at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

go to the showroom and ask for these two and compare


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2011)

LG LE5300


----------



## khmadhu (Jul 2, 2011)

I got Samsung 5 Series UA32D5000 32'' LED TV yesterday  for 36.4k net. will put reviews after..


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 2, 2011)

Are you only going to use this for TV viewing or you also plan to use it for movies and gaming? And by movies I mean if you are really into movies, one or two movies a month doesn't cut it.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Buy SONY BRAVIA KDL-32EX420 32'' LED TV at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
> 
> go to the showroom and ask for these to and compare


 
I went to a showroom yesterday sony ex420 is no way better and even comparable to it,only model which can be compared to it is ex520 as it has internet facility and skype in it but is also costlier than it by approx 5-7k and i dnt think there is much use of that thing.



sygeek said:


> LG LE5300



No way,samsung n sony r far better than lg



Cool Buddy said:


> Are you only going to use this for TV viewing or you also plan to use it for movies and gaming? And by movies I mean if you are really into movies, one or two movies a month doesn't cut it.



Gaming may be sometimes but movies will watched almost daily as me n my family love watching movies.



khmadhu said:


> I got Samsung 5 Series UA32D5000 32'' LED TV yesterday  for 36.4k net. will put reviews after..



Wow i m eagerly waiting for the review and from where did u get it at this price.


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2011)

LG 32LE5500 - market price should be around 45k. It's an IPS panel too. 

I tried it a week ago. Seemed to me the best out of the lot only matched by Samsung. Sony didn't come close in this price point.



aroraanant said:


> No way,samsung n *sony r far better than lg*


yup, that's the reason why LG is supplying LCD panels to Sony these days. *Source*

My suggestion, go and try things out instead of randomly commenting. Having misconceptions is not right.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 3, 2011)

Prejudiced opinions will only falter your purchase options. 

An IPS panel finally for that price. Sweet. Wonder how others pale in comparison. Keeping that in a showroom beside the TNs would give them all a huge dollop of inferiority complex.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 3, 2011)

What About This? LG 32LV3730 LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p Smart LED TV - LG Electronics IN


----------



## Sarath (Jul 3, 2011)

Also while shopping for one myself I noticed that they were playing custom videos on that TV which is not a good way to judge them. Ask them to connect your choice of TVs to normal STB preferably something like Tata Sky HD or Dish TV HD. Get them to run similar channels and see the difference.
Another way is to take your favourite movie and play it on both.

Without these your evaluation is incomplete.


----------



## khmadhu (Jul 3, 2011)

@aroraanant here is the snapshot for the TV. there was an offer from citi bank to the company my brother is working for

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-316.html#post1442544


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 3, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Gaming may be sometimes but movies will watched almost daily as me n my family love watching movies.



In that case you might want to consider Samsung as it has great support for video formats. You can directly connect your external HDD or pen drive and watch movies. It also provides ethernet port which can be used for streaming movies over LAN from your PC. PM if you want more details


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2011)

I went to couple of stores today they all said that samsung is the best,it is costing me around 38k.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 4, 2011)

The shopkeeper or representatives views don't matter. For them, the one that pays highest commission or margin is the best.
Samsung is pretty good. I haven't seen many TVs, so can't say if it is the best, but it is good


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> I went to couple of stores today they all said that samsung is the best,it is costing me around 38k.


Ask for remotes and tweak around the colours/settings. That's when the difference will appear apparent.


----------

